# Projects going on everywhere



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jeez I've got stuff going on everywhere on the track it seems -- I'm hosting a race again on March 1 so the push is on to finish everything up.

Overview:









My latest FleaBay acquisition (vintage Tyco Ferrari) bounding over my recently completed 'curbs' at the backstretch chicane:









Well, time to chug another Monster energy drink and head back into the basement! :tongue:

'doba


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

When you had posted a pic in another thread that showed the starting of that curb (just the white paint at that time) I didn't realize what you were doing. It clicked for me with the above pic, and I really like that! I have not seen that before (bringing the curb 'onto' the track). 

I wanted to convey the same visual idea on my track, of having the cars take a more inside line, but I was just going to do it by how I painted the borders. The problem I foresaw was that the width of my 'virtual' track was going to increase quite a bit (scale wise) in order to convey the idea. Your idea gains me another 3/8" or so to help sell the concept.

This goes in my notebook for when I get to that stage - thank you!!

March is going to be here before you know it - I expect to see a lot more photos of your work in coming weeks.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Doba dude,your track freakin ROCKS!!!!!!

Nice layout.Id love to do some laps on it.

I noticed that you did the dot method to mark lanes rather then stripes.
I did the same.But Im thinking of striping mine.It takes people too long between deslot and reslot because they are looking for the colored dots.

The other alternative would be to find guys to race with that have at least a room temperature IQ.I think Im around a comfy 71 or so.

Ahhhh,I'll just do the stripes.

Mike


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree with Mike, that is a SPECTACULAR layout! What size is it?


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine is just as rough looking right now, paint all over the place, foam chopped up laying around, cables, wires, ropes...etc. I dont know about you guys but I have a hard time finishing one project before wanting to start something else hehe.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep, it's looking nice, I like the grey for the pit area a different but great look.

And all those Grandstands by the curve better make sure you get some tall catch fence there, we don't need any spectators getting hurt. :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Tycoarm said:


> Yep, it's looking nice, I like the grey for the pit area a different but great look.
> 
> And all those Grandstands by the curve better make sure you get some tall catch fence there, we don't need any spectators getting hurt. :lol:


Images of Jacques Villeneus go playing through my head.


----------

